# Longrange Gun Booths at the Expo



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I couldn't happen but notice the increase in longrange shooting booths at the Expo this year. Kind of disturbing to me. Not that I'm against it, I have several gun that are geared towards that kind of thing. I just have a problem with their attitude about shooting game at ungodly distances. It seems that all you have to do is buy their rifles and you can shoot to infinity without any knowledge of the nuances of longrange shooting, shooting practice, familiarity of your rifle, wind, ect, ect. NO PRACTICE, just buy my equiptment, dial up and shoot away! Kinda ticks me off.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

long range shooting...borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg -O>>-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> long range shooting...borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg -O>>-


Really? You've obviously never tried Prairie dogs at 600 yards.

-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Long range shooting is every bit as challenging and I would dare say more intellectual than shooting a bow at ANY distance. I'm not talking about lobbing shells until you hit something....I'm talking about accurate shooting at long ranges. 

I'm not a fan of hunting big game at long ranges though. It would just take away what it is for me personally. I like the stalk and the getting close. That just feels right to me for what ever reason. Varmits would be a blast though! I like setting up targets at long ranges and I am certainly a student of the discipline.

As a fraternity we are getting too "let's kill really big antlered animals at any cost" IMO. It should be about the hunt...not the trophy IMO. To quote the great Miley Cyrus, "It's the climb"


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I understand the concern with Long Range shooting. I think that it's a double edged sword. My brother was an army sniper many moons ago and I have learned a lot from him. However, we apply the long range shooting knowledge only to targets and for discipline, a tough challenge mind you. When it comes to hunting I will not shoot past 500yds (I know a lot of people consider that too long). I do not think I will ever shoot at an animal further than that.

It is not for everybody and whoever thinks it's an out of the box turn key thing is completely WRONG!!!! Every shooter should know and stay within their limitations. The proliferation of so many long range vendors has made it to where we just think its easy. Know your limits and if you can't do it stay away from it. Use your head and your hunting ethics. Don't have either? ----- you shouldn't be shooting or hunting.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiinnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I really enjoy long range precision shooting. It really takes alot of focused effort to be able to hold 1 MOA out to 1K. So I am all for promoting the sport of long range shooting, just not on game animals. If you want to learn to engage targets well past your current capabilites, look up an F-class club or tactical precision club. Drop $1500 on low end rig and come on out. However, leave the game animals alone.

There is a match down in Price this weekend and once the weather warms up, there is a club up in Park City. Great group of guys.
-c


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

bullsnot, I agree with you. but lets please not quote miley cyrus on this hunting forum.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll share my opinion on this matter. I can see why "Longbow" made this post. I used to work at Sportsmans Warehouse, and I was there when John Burnes came out with his movie "Beyond Belief." Immediately, our Ultra Mag rifles began to fly off the shelf faster than we could stock them. I can’t tell you how many people I spoke with that made a comment similar to: “Why the heck am I hiking all over hell when I can shoot the dumb animal from 1000 yards away?” It’s pretty irritating to hear, and I began to form my own opinion around this:

I prefer timing my shot with the drips of snot falling from the elks nose, or on the exhale of my deer. I like seeing the scar's on their faces from fighting or otherwise before I shoot. I enjoy smelling them, and listening to them rip grass from the ground and chew on them. I like hearing the water sipping through their lips before I shoot...I like beating them in their element, and that is the sporting/competitive side of me.

But getting close, and minimizing nearly every variable that I can in a situation that might otherwise end up in anything worse than it has to be for the animal makes me feel better about taking its life. There is a human element in hunting that is reality: You are ending the life of that animal, that's reality and I am reminded of it every time I am close, and get to witness it in its natural surroundings before I shoot. There is a part of me that is grateful to the animal when this happens. I think that pulling the trigger from 1000 yards away, fogs that reality, as well as your respect for that animal. Especially to the animal that will be feeding my kids, and myself over the next year. I owe a certain amount of respect to that animal to make the effort, and end it quickly and efficiently, and that’s the ethical side of me.

To each their own though. If you can make that shot 10 out of 10 times…knock yourself out. I know I can’t, and thus my feeling above.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

torowy said:


> bullsnot, I agree with you. but lets please not quote miley cyrus on this hunting forum.


Don't listen to him Miley....we love you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> torowy said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnot, I agree with you. but lets please not quote miley cyrus on this hunting forum.
> ...


Really Kris??????? Miley???? I forgive you this one time because you have a daughter that might possibly listen to Miley.

Miley is kind of cute though!!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> long range shooting...borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg -O>>-


Maybe your not with me on this. I really like the longrange shooting thing but I also like the primitive style bowhunting with longbows and recurves. If you think it's boring then you haven't tried it. It's not something you can go out and be preficiant at in a day or two. I just have a problem with someone watching a video or buying a spendy gun and thinking they can shoot a million miles without any practice. That's what these guys are shoving down people's throats. They're hawking pricey guns with the intent that all you have to do is buy one and your good to go.
Boring? Not by a long shot!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > torowy said:
> ...


I was also informed by fixed that she is almost 18. 8) :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Long range shooting is every bit as challenging and I would dare say more intellectual than shooting a bow at ANY distance. I'm not talking about lobbing shells until you hit something....I'm talking about accurate shooting at long ranges.
> 
> I'm not a fan of hunting big game at long ranges though. It would just take away what it is for me personally. I like the stalk and the getting close. That just feels right to me for what ever reason.  Varmits would be a blast though! I like setting up targets at long ranges and I am certainly a student of the discipline.
> 
> As a fraternity we are getting too "let's kill really big antlered animals at any cost" IMO. It should be about the hunt...not the trophy IMO. To quote the great Miley Cyrus, "It's the climb"


Even as an avid longrange shooter I have to agree, closer is *always* better and with hunting, closer is always more satisfying.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

She's been 18 since nov. 23th of last year, good in my books.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Where the hell have I been? I remember when the Olsen Twin were in their later teens there was a website that had a count down to when they turned 18, LOL.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > torowy said:
> ...


You know shes hot! Besides her songs are quite inspirational for people of all ages.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Allright guys.... she is not cute and she is not hot! But that's just through my eyes. Taylor Swift.... now that's hot!!! -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the only way long range shooting is cool is if you are Mark Wahlberg...but that's in the movies...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> Allright guys.... she is not cute and she is not hot! But that's just through my eyes. Taylor Swift.... now that's hot!!! -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


She is....as long as she doesn't try to dance....or walk for that matter. That girl is gangly.


----------

